# Magic Jack



## AlanMexicali

I have Magic Jack in the US and even though I have heard they work in Mexico I have not heard if you need to have a US phone number and actually initiate it in the US. Can anyone tell me? With the discussion about internet radio now I think it might be able to be done in Mexico or might not. I have found a Radio Shack in SLP that can order one for us, they don't know the set up procedures either. My wife has a friend who recently moved to Oklahoma and likes to use it when in San Diego. I also would like to call my sister in Canada. I presume this is possibly a worn out subject, if so, sorry in advance. Any other cheap alternatives. We use Telmex internet.


----------



## DNP

AlanMexicali said:


> I have Magic Jack in the US and even though I have heard they work in Mexico I have not heard if you need to have a US phone number and actually initiate it in the US. Can anyone tell me? With the discussion about internet radio now I think it might be able to be done in Mexico or might not. I have found a Radio Shack in SLP that can order one for us, they don't know the set up procedures either. My wife has a friend who recently moved to Oklahoma and likes to use it when in San Diego. I also would like to call my sister in Canada. I presume this is possibly a worn out subject, if so, sorry in advance. Any other cheap alternatives. We use Telmex internet.


I have Magic Jack and it works great in Mexico, or anywhere you have a good Internet connection for that matter. Here's how I set mine up: you need to select a number. MJ asks you to select a place where you would like your number the first time you plug it in. I selected where I'm from in the U.S. And it gave me several available numbers from which to choose. I selected a number with a 703 area code, so my number is 703-xxx-xxxx. When I'm in Mexico and have it hooked up to my computer somewhere where I also have a good Internet connection (Telmex Internet has always worked) I can make a call to any number in the U.S. and Canada just by dialing the number. Similarly, anyone in the U.S. or Canada can call me simply by calling that 703-xxx-xxxx number I set up.

I've gone one step further which I really like, but it's not necessary. Normally, you speak and listen through your computer, but MJ allows you to attach a real telephone with a handset instead if you prefer, the you talk and listen like a normal telephone. Convenient at hotels, for example. But I bought and carry around a small cordless phone, like the ones most of us use at home. I can carry it around and make and receive calls that way. I really like that and the reception is terrific. I'm a PC guy, so I can work at my computer normally if I wish, and MJ is still on in the background. 

You have to activate the external handset if you're using one, like I do, but that's easy. It's right on the MJ menu.

I'm very happy with mine and the way I have it set up.

WashDC/SMA


----------



## AlanMexicali

*OK*

Well that is what I was hoping for. I also have a cordless phone connected and always have my PC on. My reception is also good. Here they want $440.00 pesos for one. I like the feature that when away they e-mail you a "Wav" file with any messages. Thanks


----------



## Guest

I stick to Skype. I talk every day to several family/friends in the US and other countries for free, when they also use Skype. For those not using Skype, it only costs about 2 cents a minute to a landline or cellphone. For me, that might add up to $5 a year.

I only had to download the Skype program, and buy a cheap headset with a microphone and I could start calling. I used the US as my address with Skype, so US calls are cheap, but any calls inside MX are more expensive. I don't have many non-Skype people in MX to call.

If they are not there, there is an instant message line below and I can leave a message to give me a call later. We can also connect several family members at the same time in different locations and have a conference call for free.

The downside to me for MagicJack is having a telephone number that anyone can call me on. I didn't want that. If they want to reach me, they either need my permission to connect on Skype, or they will have to use e-mail. The telephone/Skype is for my convenience, not someone else's. 

Different strokes for different folks. All I know is that TelMex no longer gets any of my money.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Thanks for the info.*

Does Skype bill an account? Can you use a cordless phone. I feel $19.95/year is reasonable that Magic jack charges after the first year. If I am away from home can I get messages from them via e-mail or log on to a site to retrieve them? My US cell phone doesn't have a Mexico plan, I use my Telcel phone and pay almost $20.00pesos/minute incoming calls from the US and Canada, outgoing is about the same from Mexico I think. Some of my friends and family don't use computers in the US. nor my sister in Canada.


----------



## tepetapan

GringoCArlos said:


> I stick to Skype. I talk every day to several family/friends in the US and other countries for free, when they also use Skype. For those not using Skype, it only costs about 2 cents a minute to a landline or cellphone. For me, that might add up to $5 a year.
> 
> I only had to download the Skype program, and buy a cheap headset with a microphone and I could start calling. I used the US as my address with Skype, so US calls are cheap, but any calls inside MX are more expensive. I don't have many non-Skype people in MX to call.
> 
> If they are not there, there is an instant message line below and I can leave a message to give me a call later. We can also connect several family members at the same time in different locations and have a conference call for free.
> 
> The downside to me for MagicJack is having a telephone number that anyone can call me on. I didn't want that. If they want to reach me, they either need my permission to connect on Skype, or they will have to use e-mail. The telephone/Skype is for my convenience, not someone else's.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks. All I know is that TelMex no longer gets any of my money.


 I have used Skype for years and find it works fine on Telmex Infinitum internet. I like that it is free to download, free to call Skype to Skype, no contracts and cheap to use if the people you are calling do not have Skype. I use less than $10 a year in credit, even text messaging my wife´s TelCel phone. 
I know times are tough for Mr. Slim so I don´t mind throwing him a few pesos.


----------



## DNP

I like Skype too and use it from time to time. One of the limitations of Skype that you didn't mention is that if people want to call you, and they don't have Skype, it's a whole different story. People don't need MJ for me to a call them, and they don't need MJ for them to call me.

Each has it's place. Skype works for you and your needs and that's what counts.



GringoCArlos said:


> I stick to Skype. I talk every day to several family/friends in the US and other countries for free, when they also use Skype. For those not using Skype, it only costs about 2 cents a minute to a landline or cellphone. For me, that might add up to $5 a year.
> 
> I only had to download the Skype program, and buy a cheap headset with a microphone and I could start calling. I used the US as my address with Skype, so US calls are cheap, but any calls inside MX are more expensive. I don't have many non-Skype people in MX to call.
> 
> If they are not there, there is an instant message line below and I can leave a message to give me a call later. We can also connect several family members at the same time in different locations and have a conference call for free.
> 
> The downside to me for MagicJack is having a telephone number that anyone can call me on. I didn't want that. If they want to reach me, they either need my permission to connect on Skype, or they will have to use e-mail. The telephone/Skype is for my convenience, not someone else's.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks. All I know is that TelMex no longer gets any of my money.


WashDC/SMA


----------



## Guest

Lots of folks (maybe the majority?) up north now have a smartphone firmly in their grasp or in their ear if they're conscious. Skype can now be downloaded on a cellphone.

May be other reasons too. They might be too inept or too lazy to download Skype on their end. Part of becoming an expat is finding out who your real friends are, through the separation. I had one guy I had considered to be a close friend for 20 years. Last year, after he finally broke down and switched from dial up to broadband internet, I told him that if he just downloaded Skype at no cost, we could talk for free. His response? "It doesn't cost me anything to talk to you now." Some friend.

If you have a US number connected to MagicJack, do you receive any telemarketing calls on that number too?


----------



## TundraGreen

GringoCArlos said:


> ...
> May be other reasons too. They might be too inept or too lazy to download Skype on their end. Part of becoming an expat is finding out who your real friends are, through the separation. I had one guy I had considered to be a close friend for 20 years. Last year, after he finally broke down and switched from dial up to broadband internet, I told him that if he just downloaded Skype at no cost, we could talk for free. His response? "It doesn't cost me anything to talk to you now." Some friend. ...


I have the same experience. In my friend's case, I think it is is "too inept". I have also had people tell me they feel too weird talking to their computer. I have an iPod Touch (iPhone without the phone, just wifi) that I use, and using Skype with it feels just like using a phone. I can walk around while I talk.


----------



## pappabee

There are positives and negatives to both, other wise one would be going out of business. I happen to use MJ. We got it when we were in the states and now pay (after the initial download) about $17.00 US per year. We have no long distance charges (my wife talks to her sisters for hours -one is in Texas and another is in Mississippi). Our landlord is in Canada and we can call her without any long distance charges. 

We get NO sales calls and NO telemarketing calls. We have Skype also but use it only for the web cam.

As I have said before, whatever floats your boat is what you should use. There is one problem though. You might have a problem trying to use MJ and Skype on the same computer. It seems that Skype used some recourses that MJ needs so MJ does not work along with Skype. (this is what Skype told me)


----------



## DNP

I haven't received any telemarketing calls yet but maybe it's just a matter of time. I have received some wrong number calls, but that's surprising.


GringoCArlos said:


> If you have a US number connected to MagicJack, do you receive any telemarketing calls on that number too?


WashDC/SMA


----------



## conklinwh

Don't know about PC's but we have both Skype and MagicJack active on the same MAC.
We use Skype for computer to computer video, mostly with family. We use MagicJack to/from landlines in the US as we do a lot of business related calls. Have never received, knock on wood, any telemarketer calls on MagicJack.


----------



## DNP

DNP said:


> I haven't received any telemarketing calls yet but maybe it's just a matter of time. I have received some wrong number calls, but that's not surprising.
> 
> WashDC/SMA


WashDC/SMA


----------



## dontomas

*Skype*



AlanMexicali said:


> Does Skype bill an account? Can you use a cordless phone. I feel $19.95/year is reasonable that Magic jack charges after the first year. If I am away from home can I get messages from them via e-mail or log on to a site to retrieve them? My US cell phone doesn't have a Mexico plan, I use my Telcel phone and pay almost $20.00pesos/minute incoming calls from the US and Canada, outgoing is about the same from Mexico I think. Some of my friends and family don't use computers in the US. nor my sister in Canada.


Just in case you do not understand Skype, you can call anyone that has a telephone, they do not need to be on a computer. True, if no pc they cannot call you on skype.
Also you can send text on skype.


----------



## TundraGreen

dontomas said:


> Just in case you do not understand Skype, you can call anyone that has a telephone, they do not need to be on a computer. True, if no pc they cannot call you on skype.
> Also you can send text on skype.


If you combined Skype with Google voice, you could have a phone number that they could call and leave a message, and it would be a completely free of monthly or annual charges. You would just have to pay for the minutes you use when you call a phone on Skype.


----------



## sunnyvmx

When I made the decision to move to Mexico, one of the first things I did was to download Skype. My friends were reluctant to say the least. In the face of their resistance I knew I had to push them so I informed them that as of a certain date my cell phone would be turned off and all talking would have to be done with Skype. One by one they all signed on and the first time I spoke with them using the webcam they were thrilled. Soon they were all talking with their own families and I knew I wasn't going to lose touch with them after the move. My new laptop has the microphone and camera installed and that's so much nicer. I like being able to use Skype with my iPod Touch when I travel. I have no need for a cell phone or the expense. I'm never interrupted when gardening, washing the dogs, playing video games or watching Survivor and no telemarketers. My subscription for calls to phones in the States is unlimited and paid by autopay every two months. It's been a marvelous service.


----------



## DNP

sunnyvmx said:


> ?... My subscription for calls to phones in the States is unlimited and paid by autopay every two months. It's been a marvelous service.


Tell us more about your subscription, please

WashDC/SMA


----------



## sunnyvmx

The monthly subscription is for calls to landlines and cell phones in the U.S. (mine is also for Canada) anytime and unlimited minutes. I have a U.S. address. I have it on autopay for every two months. I use it for all calls to the U.S. friends or business. I also have cash credit for calls inside Mexico. I have been here for three years and the service keeps getting better. Now that Microsoft has purchased Skype, who knows what that will bring. Check out their website for answers to all your questions.


----------



## TundraGreen

DNP said:


> Tell us more about your subscription, please
> 
> WashDC/SMA


Skype has two modes: If you use it Skype to Skype it is free and only requires that both ends of the call have Skye installed. In this mode it has a video link if the user has a camera attached to the computer or smart phone. In the other mode, you put some money in your Skype account. Then you can call any number anywhere in the world. The rates are country-dependent. From Mexico, it is 2 cents US per minute to the the US and Europe. I haven't signed up for auto-pay like SunnyMX. I just put about $25 into the account whenever it runs low. I talk to my daughter in Germany for about an hour a week, my son in the US occasionally, and use it whenever I have to call a bank or vender in the US.


----------



## cscscs007

I use MagicJack and have never had a problem. What I like is voicemail is free so I dont need to have my computer on all the time. I get a message notification in my email and return the calls as necessary. Otherwise I have it hooked up to a cordless phone and use it just like any other phone. Very easy to install and use, wish I would have bought stock in this company a year ago.


----------



## conklinwh

Think that we have determined that there are multiple ways to "skin this cat" and more individual preference than the services. We use both Skype & MagicJack but for different purposes and works for us.
Since we don't have access to land line for local calls, we use cell phones. Only change that we are contemplating is getting a Mexican iPhone as I understand that there is an app for free calls to the US.


----------



## joco69

I love my MagicJack and I use a canadian number for the convenience of my canadian friends. Calling often to Europe the credits you can buy for calls outside North America are very inexpensive. My partner talks for hours at little cost when calling Italy.
MagicJack is now available for Cell phones too.
Tried Skype but did not like it, nothing to compare with the clear reception MagicJack offers.


----------



## Monty Floyd

I have both, magicJack on my desktop and Skype on my iPod and desktop. Last year, I used Skype exclusively but then around the time MS took them over, I couldn't use it, so switched to MJ and have no complaints. Still have Skype on iPod until something better comes along.
I just tried to go to magicJack's website, magicTalk comes up, is this something new?

edit: I just noticed OP is from SLP... Rioverde here.


----------



## FHBOY

*Vonage*

Has Vonage penetrated the market? We use it here in the US and like it.


----------



## pappabee

FHBOY said:


> Has Vonage penetrated the market? We use it here in the US and like it.


Most people have reported that they can use Vonage with no problem.  A few have reported that they have a problem with the bandwidth (not sure why or what the problem really is).

Based on the software used on most VOIP systems there should be no problem with it's usage.


----------



## Monty Floyd

pappabee said:


> Most people have reported that they can use Vonage with no problem. A few have reported that they have a problem with the bandwidth (not sure why or what the problem really is).
> 
> Based on the software used on most VOIP systems there should be no problem with it's usage.


It is probably the same problem I have with Banda Ancha. Connectivity and speed are spotty. Some days I can get 1 or even 2 MBs. Sometimes it's not fast enough to keep the connection with magicJack.


----------

